# Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Dezember 2011)

*Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch


----------



## XmuhX (15. Dezember 2011)

*Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Wissenschaftsnews sind ja recht interessant, und dafür habe ich Extra einen RSS-Feed, aber langsam wird es Zeit das PCGH seinen Namen weiterhin treu bleibt und so etwas woanders nachzulesen bleibt!

Anhand der vielen News schlage ich vor, dass die News mit Kategorien als RSS-Feed angeboten werden. Und zwar so das Hardwarenews und Softwarenews getrennt abgerufen werden können.
Mir gehts nämlich langsam auf den Keks alle paar Stunden zig verschiedene News zu lesen, die mittlerweile auch nicht immer was mit dem Thema Hardware/Software zu tun haben!


----------



## McLee (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Ich lese sowas gern.


----------



## Iceananas (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

ich auch


----------



## XmuhX (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Das mag ja sein, tu ich ja auch...aber gehört hier nicht hin, und es gibt dafür extra Nachrichten auf speziellen Seiten, die es sogar schaffen Feeds in Kategorien zu unterteilen.
Das Thema "PC Games Hardware" wird immer mehr zugemüllt und entfremdet, was irgendwann in Bildzeitungsniveau endet wird!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Stimmt, die Bildzeitung schreibt auch typischerweise über schwarze Löcher.


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Bildzeitung: also ich lese die Lügen von Morgen lieber schon Heute
Und zum Thema saugeil aber was brings den für die Technologie die sich NOCH scince-fiction nennt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Interessant wird es, wenn das Gas tatsächlich den Ereignishorizont überquert.
Aber das werden wir wohl eh nicht sehen können, da das Zentrum der Milchstraße hinter Gaswolken verborgen ist.


----------



## Lelwani (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Bildzeitung schreibt auch typischerweise über schwarze Löcher.



Rätselhafter Himmelskörper: Forscher entdecken superschnelles Schwarzes Loch - News - Bild.de 

viel unterscheidet euch nicht mehr


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Ja ja, Bild Zeitung.
Natürlich liegt das schwarze Loch nicht regungslos im Zentrum der Galaxie, es wechselwirkt ja mit den umliegenden Sternen, denn auch die haben ja eine Masse, auch wenn die relativ betrachtet deutlich geringer ist, aber trotzdem "taumelt" das schwarze Loch deswegen.
Und die Sonne ist auch verdammt schnell.. 220km/s.


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Interessant wird es, wenn das Gas tatsächlich den Ereignishorizont überquert.
> Aber das werden wir wohl eh nicht sehen können, da das Zentrum der Milchstraße hinter Gaswolken verborgen ist.


 

Jaaa, dann warten wir auf den Todesschrei der Gaswolke  Und wenn ichs richtig gelesen habe geht es nicht um das schwarze Loch im Zentrum unserer Galaxie, sondern um irgenein anderes. Könnte also sein das sie es auch mit herkömmlichen Teleskopen beobachten können und nicht nur mit Röntgensateliten.


----------



## L.B. (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Was gibts zu nörgeln? Ich finde solche News hochinteressant und fast jeder, der hier aktiv ist, dürfte sich wenigstens ein bisschen für Physik interessieren. 

Aber ich habe mal eine Verständnisfrage: Es wird davon gesprochen, dass die Wolke im Jahr 2013 im schwarzen Loch verschwindet. Aber eigntlich müsste das doch schon vor ~26000 Jahren passiert sein, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Und wenn ichs richtig gelesen habe geht es nicht um das schwarze Loch im Zentrum unserer Galaxie, sondern um irgenein anderes. Könnte also sein das sie es auch mit herkömmlichen Teleskopen beobachten können und nicht nur mit Röntgensateliten.



Nö, das ist schon das schwarze Loch im Zentrum der Galaxie, ein anderes kann auch nie so viel Masse haben.
Milchstraße: Gaswolke nimmt Kurs auf Schwarzes Loch - spektrum.de



L.B. schrieb:


> Aber ich habe mal eine Verständnisfrage: Es wird davon gesprochen, dass die Wolke im Jahr 2013 im schwarzen Loch verschwindet. Aber eigntlich müsste das doch schon vor ~26000 Jahren passiert sein, oder?



Jup, die Gaswolke ist schon lange nicht mehr da, das Licht braucht halt seine Zeit und daher schauen wir praktisch in die Vergangenheit, wenn sie ins All gucken.


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, das ist schon das schwarze Loch im Zentrum der Galaxie, ein anderes kann auch nie so viel Masse haben.


 
Oki, dank Dir!


----------



## >JD< (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

ich dachte nur in aktiven Galaxien nimmt das Schwarzeloch noch Masse auf???
hat jemand ahnung davon?


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Schwarze Löcher nehmen immer Masse auf,........ wenn sie denn in ihre Nähe kommt! 

aktiv --> bekommt Materie
inaktiv --> bekommt keine Materie

Wenn sich also Masse nähert wird ein SL aktiv. Allerdings ist der Grad der Aktivität von der Menge der Masse abhängig. Würde also das SL in unserem Galaxienzentrum genug Masse abbekommen könnte es auch ein Quasar werden. Ist aber wohl eher unwarscheinlich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



>JD< schrieb:


> ich dachte nur in aktiven Galaxien nimmt das Schwarzeloch noch Masse auf???
> hat jemand ahnung davon?


 
Ein schwarzes Loch nimmt dann Masse auf, wenn die Masse in sein Gravitationsfeld gerät, sonst nicht.
Normaler Weise sind die Schwarzen Löcher in den Zentren der Galaxien sehr stabil und machen nichts mehr, eben weil sie schon alles eingesaugt haben, was in ihrer Nähe war. Die Milchstraße ich ja ein paar Milliarden Jahre alt, da ist dann halt nichts mehr in der Nähe des schwarzen Lochs.
Und die Gaswolke ist wohl der Überrest einer Supernova oder so.



Blutengel schrieb:


> Wenn sich also Masse nähert wird ein SL aktiv. Allerdings ist der Grad der Aktivität von der Menge der Masse abhängig. Würde also das SL in unserem Galaxienzentrum genug Masse abbekommen könnte es auch ein Quasar werden. Ist aber wohl eher unwarscheinlich.



Ein Quasar war es zuvor, jetzt ist es ein stabiles schwarzes Loch.


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ein Quasar war es zuvor, jetzt ist es ein stabiles schwarzes Loch.


 

Ja, ich weiß  Könnte es aber theoretisch wieder werden wenn genug Materie in seine Nähe käme. Ist ja rein theoretisch gedacht von mir um es >JD< zu verdeutlichen wie das funzt.

edit:
>JD<, wie immer hab ich da nhttp://www.veoh.com/watch/v17153005cnhZT8rX?h1=Das+Auge+der+Schöpfung-Schwarze+Löcher Filmchen im Angebot


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß  Könnte es aber theoretisch wieder werden wenn genug Materie in seine Nähe käme. Ist ja rein theoretisch gedacht von mir um es >JD< zu verdeutlichen wie das funzt.


 
Öhm, nö, eigentlich nicht. Wenn das der Fall wäre, müsste es in unserer Nähe (Nähe ist hier relativ ) Quasare geben, gibts aber nicht. Die Quasare, von denen wir wissen, sind alle sehr, sehr weit entfernt, und da wir ja in die Vergangenheit gucken, also die Quasare leuchteten vor 10-12 Milliarden Jahren, müssen Quasare der Ursprung einer Galaxie sein, also der Grund, wieso sich Sterne zu einer Galaxie zusammenziehen.
Aus dem Quasar bildet sich dann ein schwarzes Loche, bzw. bleibt übrig, wenn er ausgebrannt ist, wie auch immer.


----------



## JHD (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Die News hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit Hardware und (Spiele-)software im weiteren Sinne zu tun. Und ob das hier einige von euch gerne lesen ist mir völlig egal. Wahrscheinlich haben sie in der pcgh-Redaktion festgestellt, dass die News zum "Higgs-Teilchen" eine Menge Aufmerksamkeit generiert hat und versuchen das jetzt doofdreist auszuschlachten. Hätte da einige zusätzliche Vorschläge:

Ich gucke mir gerne nackte Weiber an, vllt könntet ihr da mal ne News zu bringen oder Schätzumfragen, wie groß die Titten wirklich sind auf einem Bikinifoto (würde auch den TKP in euerer Printausgabe in unermessliche Höhen schnellen lassen). Zudem lese ich auch gerne Rezensionen über Metalalben, finde aktuell die Epoche des Impressionismus in der Malerei spannend und mag populärwissenschaftliche Bücher über die Evolution. Könntet ihr vllt da ne News drüber bringen? Würde mich freuen, so kurz vor Weihnachten. Ich wette, dass viele Nerds sich auch darüber freuen werden, da sie sonst auf anderen Seiten eher selten sind, geschweige denn mal ne Zeitung/Zeitschrift in die Hand nehmen...


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Das hängt aber nur mit dem damaligen Überangebot zusammen! Es ist einfach nicht mehr so viel Masse in der Nähe der SLs.Haben alles scho weggefressen, deshalb sind sie ja so fett! (bis 10 Milliarden Sonnenmassen). Quasare sind der Mittelpunkt einer Galaxie, es ist nüscht anderes als ein aktives SL.




JHD schrieb:


> Und ob das hier einige gerne lesen ist mir völlig egal.


 
Und mir ist es völlig egal ob das jemand nicht lesen will, da mich diese Dinge sehr interessieren.....


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Das hängt aber nur mit dem damaligen Überangebot zusammen! Es ist einfach nicht mehr so viel Masse in der Nähe der SLs.Haben alles scho weggefressen, deshalb sind sie ja so fett! (bis 10 Milliarden Sonnenmassen). Quasare sind der Mittelpunkt einer Galaxie, es ist nüscht anderes als ein aktives SL.



Mir ist schon klar, was du meinst. aber unsere Galaxie ist uralt, da ist nichts mehr aktiv. Wenn mal eine Gaswolke alle paar hundert oder Tausend Jahre in das schwarze Loch fällt kannst du nicht sagen, dass es ein aktives schwarzes Loch ist.

Und trotz der großen Masse des schwarzen Loches reicht die Masse der gesamten sichtbaren Galaxie nicht aus um ihre Rotation zu erklären.


----------



## geostigma (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



JHD schrieb:


> Die News hat nichts, aber auch gar nichts mit Hardware und (Spiele-)software im weiteren Sinne zu tun


 

achso, sagen wir für all diese forschungen ist keinerlei hardware nötig? und die forschrer nutzen sie dann auch nicht, mit all der hingabe und begeisterung, wie es zbsp wie ein zocker macht....
spielen nicht in deinem sinn, aber evtl in ihren


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Da gibts so einiges was man an den Teilen net erklären kann  Ich hab unlängst ne Theorie gehört das die Ursprünge der supermassereichen SLs in den Galaxien die Überreste der ersten Sternengeneration sind. Diese Sterne waren ja 1000 und mehr Sonnenmassen groß und sind zwangsläufig zu SLs geworden. Wenn man dann bedenkt das sich da noch einige gegenseitig verschluckt haben... Also durchaus möglich das die Supernoven der ersten Sternengeneration gleichzeitig die Grundlage für die Galaxienbildung sind.


----------



## geostigma (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> unsere Galaxie ist uralt, da ist nichts mehr aktiv



darf ich wiedersprechen?
solange wie du in den himmel schaust und sterne siehst, ist noch recht viel aktiv aber auch das "soll" sich ja irgendwann ändern, dann hättest du recht


----------



## JHD (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Bildzeitung schreibt auch typischerweise über schwarze Löcher.


 
Was für ein schwacher Konter! Anstatt argumentativ zu erklären, weshalb man dieses oder jenes tut, kommt sowas armseliges bei raus. Deshalb die Frage: Welche (inhaltlichen) Zusammenhänge prädistinieren eine "Schwarze Löcher"-Theamtik, als News auf eine Hardware/Software-Plattform aufzutauchen. Was sind die Selektionskriterien? Und warum sind es nicht die Probleme in der FDP, das Attentat in Lüttich oder eine thematische Auseinandersetzung mit dem Euro-Rettungsschirm und den Alternativen?

Edit: Also, wenn es wie geostigma schreibt damit zu tun hat, dass die auch Computer nutzen für Berechnungen mithilfe entsprechender Programme, dann möchte ich bitte eine News zum Finanzamt, da die auch mit Computern und Software arbeiten, über Flugzeuge und die Technik dahinter, über das Fernsehen in Verbindung mit dem Internet, über Biokinetik, über... hmm eigentlich fast alles, denn wenn man nicht ganz doof ist, wird man bei jeder Wissenschaft eine Verbindung zu Hard-/software herstellen können...


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



geostigma schrieb:


> darf ich wiedersprechen?
> solange wie du in den himmel schaust und sterne siehst, ist noch recht viel aktiv aber auch das "soll" sich ja irgendwann ändern, dann hättest du recht


 

Ich denke er meint das das, was heute noch aktiv ist, ein Witz ist gegen das, was damals als aktiv zu bezeichnen war.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Schwer zu sagen, dazu muss man erst mal verstehen, was nach dem Urknall überhaupt passiert ist, bzw. was abgelaufen ist und ob es überhaupt einen punktuellen Urknall gab.
Es gab ja im sehr jungen Universums einen Zeitpunkt, in dem alle vier Grundkräfte vereint waren. 
Heute ist die Gravitation weit weg von den anderen Kräften, und wir haben eben noch keine Theorie, die das beantworten kann. Die Superstrimgtheorie ist nett aber mehr im Augenblick auch nicht. Ebenso die Quantenschleifengravitation. Auch schick in der Theorie aber sowas überprüfen wird viele Generationen dauern.

Aber schon klar, ein supermassereicher Stern ist innerhalb von wenigen Millionen Jahren ausgebrannt und es gibt auch heute noch genug solche blauen Superriesen, gerade in den vielen Gasnebeln, wie dem Orion Nebel.


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Ich bin sehr gespannt was die nächsten 10, 20 Jahre da noch ans Licht bringen. Gibt garantiert noch genug Fehler in den jetzigen Theorien und Erkenntnissen. Ich frag mich auch im Geheimen ob Einstein mit seiner Relativitätstheorie wirklich 100% richtig liegt, oder ob selbst da noch n Fehler drinne steckt 

Wer weiß das heute schon so genau.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Ich bin sehr gespannt was die nächsten 10, 20 Jahre da noch ans Licht bringen. Gibt garantiert noch genug Fehler in den jetzigen Theorien und Erkenntnissen. Ich frag mich auch im Geheimen ob Einstein mit seiner Relativitätstheorie wirklich 100% richtig liegt, oder ob selbst da noch n Fehler drinne steckt
> 
> Wer weiß das heute schon so genau.


 
Falsch kann die Relativitätstheorie und aus ihr entstandenen Quantenmechanik nicht sein, denn sonst würden wir jetzt nicht online irgendwas schreiben können. Viel mehr ist die Quantenphysik in ihrer Erklärung nur eine Annäherung an das was sich wirklich abspielt. Das ist auch der Grund warum der Urknall ein Paradoxon ist, sprich kein eindeutiges Ergebins liefern. Zudem sind wir noch nicht in der lage die dunkle Energie (dunkle Materie) zu verstehen aus der 95% des Universums besteht und was es expandieren lässt.


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Ich sagte ja auch nicht das sie ganz falsch ist, sie könnte einfach Fehler enthalten.

Es hat sich in der Welt der Wissenschaften schon so viel als falsch heraus gestellt, das es möglich sein könnte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Nun ja, falsch in dem Sinne nicht, aber eben unvollständig und das ist eben das große Problem. Einsteins Theorie erklärt die Gravitation sehr gut und jede Vorhersage der Theorie kann man problemlos mittels Experiment überprüfen und sie hält stand.
Die Quantentheorie kann sehr gut die Elementarteilchen erklären. Aus ihrer Sicht gibt es für alles einen Träger der Wechselwirkung. Bisher haben wir alle gefunden, nach denen wir gesucht haben, das letzt ist das Higgs Boson, das eben der Träger der Masse sein soll.
Nur noch das Graviton entzieht sich uns, doch wenn die Quantentheorie Recht haben will, muss es dieses Teilchen geben, den Träger der Gravitation.

Na ja, die "Dunkle Materie" ist so eine Sache, ich rede eher von der "dunklen Energie" das trifft es meiner Meinung nach eher.



Blutengel schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja auch nicht das sie ganz falsch ist, sie könnte einfach Fehler enthalten.
> 
> Es hat sich in der Welt der Wissenschaften schon so viel als falsch heraus gestellt, das es möglich sein könnte.


 
Na ja, die Gesetze der Schwerkraft von Newton sind auch auch nicht falsch, du kannst auch heute noch super jede Planetenbahn berechnen.
Nur sind sie eben unvollständig und Einstein hat eben diese Lücke gefüllt.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Japp, genau deswegen hab ich ja dunkle Materie in Klammern geschrieben. 

Mich würde mal interessieren was die Wissenschaftler nun schon alles am Cern herausgefunden haben. Einen Paradigmenwechsel scheint es jedenfalls noch nicht ausgelöst zu haben.


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Unvollständig, das passt sehr gut, damit gehe ich gern konform 

Dunkle Materie und dunkle Energie sind aber beides Dinge die von der Wissenschaft als Erklärungen benutzt werden.

Dunkle Materie für die Gravitation die sie nicht erklären können. Gibt ja weit weniger sichtbare Masse als es Gravitation im Universum gibt. Und dunkle Energie für die beschleunigte Ausdehnung. Die dunkle Energie soll ja "vielleicht" die Nullpunktenergie/ Vakuumenergie sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren was die Wissenschaftler nun schon alles am Cern herausgefunden haben. Einen Paradigmenwechsel scheint es jedenfalls noch nicht ausgelöst zu haben.


 
Ich hab jedenfalls noch kein Physikbuch weggeworfen. 
Und überraschendes wird der LHC auch nicht liefern. Es gibt viel zu viele bestehende Theorien als dass da jetzt plötzlich ein Ergebnis ankommen kann, für das es noch keine Theorie gibt oder das nirgends reinpasst.



Blutengel schrieb:


> Dunkle Materie und dunkle Energie sind aber beides Dinge die von der Wissenschaft als Erklärungen benutzt werden.



Tja, wenn du einen besseren Begriff hast, dann immer raus damit und nimm dir nichts vor, wenn die Nobelpreise verliehen werden. 



Blutengel schrieb:


> Dunkle Materie für die Gravitation die sie nicht erklären können. Gibt ja weit weniger sichtbare Masse als es Gravitation im Universum gibt. Und dunkle Energie für die beschleunigte Ausdehnung. Die dunkle Energie soll ja "vielleicht" die Nullpunktenergie/ Vakuumenergie sein.



Man nimmt an, dass es deutlich weniger sichtbare Materie als dunkle Materie gibt, bzw. dunkle Energie aber das ist eben nur eine Theorie, denn um die Rotationsbewegung der Galaxien erklären zu können, reicht es nicht aus, nur die sichtbare Materie hinzuzuziehen, da fehlt einfach noch Masse.
Und da auch kein Fall bekannt ist, bei dem die Gravitation plötzlich abstoßend wirkt, muss man halt annehmen, dass da eben noch etwas mehr ist als das, was sichtbar ist. Egal jetzt erst mal, was das genau sein kann.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Mein Physiklehrer hat das sehr schön beschrieben. Wie Menschen sind in einem Haus und die Physik kann erklären was sich in dem Haus befindet aber wie das Haus aussieht kann sie nicht sagen, denn dafür müssten wir hinausgehen. Das können wir jedoch mit unseren jetztigen Methoden nicht. Die Heisenbergsche Unschärferelation ist ja auch nur deswegen bedingt, weil wir mit Quanten messen und somit den Impuls eines Teilchens verändern, sprich Geschwindikeit und Ort eines Elementarteilchens werden irgendwann unscharf. 

Wir haben halt das problem, um etwas zu verstehn müssen wir es sehen.

@quanten

Es soll ja nirgends rein passen aber das man vllt. eine Theorie beweist. Das wäre ja schonmal was und ein neuer ansatzpunkt für neue erkenntnisse.


----------



## Wincenty (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Nullpunktenergie -> da springt mir wieder der Gedanke als ich noch in der Mittelschule Physik hatte und dort gesehen haben das fast jede Energieform sich Wellenartig ausdehnt.

Jeder sollte wissen das wenn sich Wellen mit gleicher Frequenz und Wellenlänge aufschaukeln.

es wird je angenommen das in unserem Universum sich eine gewisse Menge Energie befindet, da sich es aber nicht um eine geschlossenes System sondern um eine offenes (der Raum dehnt sich ja weiter aus seit dem Urknall, wenn man sich auf die Urknalltheorie stützt) bei dem ja nun die gesamte Energie sich mehr und mehr verflüchtigt.

Wäre es möglich das sich irgendwann alle Energie zur ein un derselben Frequenz und Wellenlänge "verflüchtigt" und daraufhin sich dann aufschaukelt?

Eigentlich schwer zu sagen, vor allem weil sich die Wellen ja genaustens Überlagern müssen und das ist sowieso 1/unendlich wahrscheinlich da die Wellen aus mehreren Quellen entspringen und somit eine komplette Überlagerung unmöglich ist und die Wellen hätten aufgrund der verschiedenen Quellen auch nicht dieselbe Ausbreitungsrichtung.

Naja ist vielleicht ein etwas abstruser Gedankengang, da ich das mir mit 16/17 Jahren gedacht hab.


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> I
> Man nimmt an, dass es deutlich weniger sichtbare Materie als dunkle Materie gibt



Etwa 73 Prozent Dunkle Energie, 23 Prozent Dunkle Materie und rund 4 Prozent barionische Materie, das soll wohl die Zusammensetzung des Universums sein.


----------



## Shinchyko (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Fangfrage:

Kann ein schwarzes Loch ein anderes schwarzes Loch verschlingen? Oder heben sich diese gegenseitig auf? Oder verschmilzen diese zu einem noch größeren?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Nullpunktenergie oder besser Vakuumenergie sind virtuelle Teilchen die ohne einwirken von Feldern oder Teilchen entsteht. Sozusagen sollen im Vakuum Teilchen und Antiteilchen entstehen und bei ihrer auslöschung energie abgeben. Bis jetzt jedoch passt die Energiemenge im Vakuum nicht mit der der Dunklen energie zusammen.

@Shinchyko

Sie verschmelzen zu einem noch größeren aber das dauert millionen von jahren vorher kreisen sie immer schneller werdened und näherkommend umeinander.
Ein auslöschen würde keinen sinn machen, dann müsste das eine schwarze loch schon aus der Antiwelt stammen 

So sollen im übrigen die Supermassiven Schwarzen Löcher die im Zentrum vermutlich jeder Galaxie hausen entstanden sein.


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



Wincenty schrieb:


> Nullpunktenergie



Nullpunktenergie




Shinchyko schrieb:


> Fangfrage:
> 
> Kann ein schwarzes Loch ein anderes schwarzes Loch verschlingen? Oder  heben sich diese gegenseitig auf? Oder verschmilzen diese zu einem noch  größeren?


 

Ja, sie verschmelzen zu einem größeren!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pVaa9ArdBQc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rRrXWeA2rBg&feature=related


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Entschuldigung, DP


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



Shinchyko schrieb:


> Kann ein schwarzes Loch ein anderes schwarzes Loch verschlingen? Oder heben sich diese gegenseitig auf? Oder verschmilzen diese zu einem noch größeren?


 
Sie vereinen sich zu einem schwarzen Loch, was aber sehr lange dauern kann.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Nullpunktenergie oder besser Vakuumenergie sind virtuelle Teilchen die ohne einwirken von Feldern oder Teilchen entsteht. Sozusagen sollen im Vakuum Teilchen und Antiteilchen entstehen und bei ihrer auslöschung energie abgeben. Bis jetzt jedoch passt die Energiemenge im Vakuum nicht mit der der Dunklen energie zusammen.


 
Nicht nur sollen. Du kannst Vakuumenergie mit einem Experiment nachweisen.


----------



## Eroghor (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Wie können die das im Zentrum der Galaxie beobachten, wo man da doch bisher nicht hinschauen sondern nur Vermutungen anstellen konnte? Und wie kann man in der Nähe von 4 Millionen Sonnenmassen einen Furz von 3 Erdmassen messen? Die haben ja schon Probleme bei normalen Sonnen Planeten zu finden. Und warum schreibt PCGH die Wolke wäre "riesig", 3 Erdmassen sind doch überhaupt nichts für eine Gaswolke, die Dinger gebären normalerweise ganze Sternenhaufen 

An alle die sich für sowas interessieren und es noch nicht kennen: alpha-Centauri: Sterngucken mit Professor Lesch | alpha-Centauri | BR-alpha | Fernsehen | BR.de


----------



## MysticBinary82 (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Ja der Casimier-Effekt.



Eroghor schrieb:


> Wie können die das im Zentrum der Galaxie beobachten, wo man da doch bisher nicht hinschauen sondern nur Vermutungen anstellen konnte? Und wie kann man in der Nähe von 4 Millionen Sonnenmassen einen Furz von 3 Erdmassen messen? Die haben ja schon Probleme bei normalen Sonnen Planeten zu finden. Und warum schreibt PCGH die Wolke wäre "riesig", 3 Erdmassen sind doch überhaupt nichts für eine Gaswolke, die Dinger gebären normalerweise ganze Sternenhaufen
> 
> An alle die sich für sowas interessieren und es noch nicht kennen: alpha-Centauri: Sterngucken mit Professor Lesch | alpha-Centauri | BR-alpha | Fernsehen | BR.de


 
Man kann das anhand der Gravitationswirklung messen, da man nicht im Spektrum des sichtbaren Lichtes schaut kann man durchaus auch etwas sehen.

Sterne entstehen aber nicht in heißen sondern kalten Gaswolken. Gibt es auch eine Sendung von alpha-centauri darüber.

edit:
Blutengel du warst schneller


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



Eroghor schrieb:


> Wie können die das im Zentrum der Galaxie beobachten, wo man da doch bisher nicht hinschauen sondern nur Vermutungen anstellen konnte?


 
Man kann schon etwas länger dahin schauen! Mit Röntgensateliten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Infrarotstrahlung reicht auch schon.
Deswegen wissen sie auch, welche Temperatur die Wolke hat.


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Infrarotstrahlung reicht auch schon.


 
Jupp, stimmt auch! Da ist doch diese eine Wissenschaftlerin die seit 15 Jahren den Mittelpunkt unserer Galaxie beobachtet!

edit:
Andrea Ghez im Observatorium auf Mauna Khea.


----------



## Wincenty (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Nullpunktenergie



Danke für den Link! sehr interessant - nur der sollte doch darauf achten etwas seriöser zu reden xS musste mir das Video mehrmals reinziehen wegen der lustigen Aussprache von ihm 

Ich hab die Nullpunktenergie zu beginn genannt weil es mich wieder an diesen Gedanken von vor 3 Jahren erinnert hat Was es genau war wusste ich ja nicht und du hasts ja gemerkt aber ich habs nur genannt weil es mich halt an meinen komischen Gedankengang erinnert hat.

eine Frage: gibt es einen seriösen Wissenschaftssender im deutschen PayTV? weil in Polen hat meine Tante schon im FreeTV n paar Wissenschaftssender - keine Math/Phy Sender aber Wissenschaft ist ja nun mal nicht nur Mathe und Phy sondern auch Chemie, Biologie,...

Weil die einzigen guten Sendungen laufen natürlich zu einer Hirnverbrannten Zeit mitten in der Nacht daran sieht man das der deutsche Staat daran interessiert ist nur Schwachköpfe im Land zu haben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



Wincenty schrieb:


> eine Frage: gibt es einen seriösen Wissenschaftssender im deutschen PayTV? weil in Polen hat meine Tante schon im FreeTV n paar Wissenschaftssender - keine Math/Phy Sender aber Wissenschaft ist ja nun mal nicht nur Mathe und Phy sondern auch Chemie, Biologie,...


 
Du kannst dir Discovery Channel angucken, ist schon ganz OK.


----------



## Blutengel (15. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



Wincenty schrieb:


> nur der sollte doch darauf achten etwas seriöser zu reden xS musste mir das Video mehrmals reinziehen wegen der lustigen Aussprache von ihm


 

Harry redet immer so  Hab schon Videos von ihm gesehen als er Vorlesungen an der Uni hielt, da redete er genau so  Kannst ja mal Harald Lesch/ Alpha Centauri/  Sci Xpert in Google und Youtube eingeben, dann haste erstmal etliche Stunden zu schauen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Jop, Lesch ist so, aber sehr geil. Ich konnte ihm auch mal lauschen und ich glaube, er hat mich sogar bemerkt.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Das einzige problem was ich mit dem Harald Lesch habe, dass er meint das die Physik die Zeit vor dem Urknall niemals beschrieben könne. Das halte ich für äußerst gewagt, denn wie wir Wissen Wissen wir bis jetzt so gut wie nichts.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Ist aber eine logische Annahme, denn vor dem Urknall gab es ja nichts, weder Zeit noch Raum, und wo keine Zeit und kein Raum ist, kann auch nichts anders sein.


----------



## Wincenty (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

da muss die Fantasie mal ran oder?

Es gibt ja so ein schönes Zitat von nem großen Physiker der sagte, dass Fantasie wichtiger sei als Wissen, denn Wissen ist begrenzt.

Wisst Ihr wen ich mein?


----------



## Blutengel (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Tjäää, so hat jeder wohl seine Weisheiten  Einstein wäre ein statisches Universum auch lieber gewesen 

@Quanti
Studierst Du in Leschs Fachgebiet?


----------



## MysticBinary82 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ist aber eine logische Annahme, denn vor dem Urknall gab es ja nichts, weder Zeit noch Raum, und wo keine Zeit und kein Raum ist, kann auch nichts anders sein.


 
Aus dem nichts kann aber auch nichts entstehen. Deswegen muss etwas erklärbares da gewesen sein und das kann man z.B. mit der Schleifen-Quantengravitation.

Mit dieser ist es sogar möglich, sofern es nachgewiesen werden kann, dass es nicht das erste Universum ist in dem wir existieren und sogar spuren von vergangenen messbar sind.


----------



## Blutengel (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Mit dieser ist es sogar möglich, sofern es nachgewiesen werden kann, dass es nicht das erste Universum ist in dem wir existieren und sogar spuren von vergangenen messbar sind.


 

Hauahauahack, nu kommen wir in den abstrakten Bereich der Astrophysik 

Aus der Stringtheorie kommt ja die Sache mit den parallelen Dimensionen und das der Urknall die Berührung zweier nebeneinander liegenden Dimensionen sein könnte 

edit:
Ich glaub nu komm ich aber etwas weit weg vom Threadthema


----------



## MysticBinary82 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

ja ist sehr off topic aber auch extrem Interessant


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Tjäää, so hat jeder wohl seine Weisheiten  Einstein wäre ein statisches Universum auch lieber gewesen



Vielleicht ist es auch statisch und alle Annahmen sind völlig falsch, wer weiß.



Blutengel schrieb:


> @Quanti
> Studierst Du in Leschs Fachgebiet?



Ich hatte Physik studiert, aber Quantenmechanik, nicht Astrophysik.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Aus dem nichts kann aber auch nichts entstehen. Deswegen muss etwas erklärbares da gewesen sein und das kann man z.B. mit der Schleifen-Quantengravitation.


 
Deswegen tritt ja hier die Quantentheorie ein. Sie postuliert ja die Vakuumfluktuation, also ist es möglich, bzw. es gibt eine Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Urknall.
Die frage ist halt, wie man sich die Energie der gesamten Universums auf einem Punkt konzentriert vorstellen soll.
Aber andererseits ist ein schwarzes Loch auch nur ein nicht definierbarer Punkt in der Raumzeit.

Denk an die Kernfusion in der Sonne. Ohne den Tunneleffekt würde sie nicht funktionieren, weil das Innere der Sonne für tatsächliche Kernfusion eigentlich noch viel zu kühl ist.


----------



## Blutengel (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denk an die Kernfusion in der Sonne. Ohne den Tunneleffekt würde sie nicht funktionieren, weil das Innere der Sonne für tatsächliche Kernfusion eigentlich noch viel zu kühl ist.


 
Jo, da fehlt mal noch ne Null am Ende


----------



## MysticBinary82 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deswegen tritt ja hier die Quantentheorie ein. Sie postuliert ja die Vakuumfluktuation, also ist es möglich, bzw. es gibt eine Wahrscheinlichkeit für einen Urknall.
> Die frage ist halt, wie man sich die Energie der gesamten Universums auf einem Punkt konzentriert vorstellen soll.



In der Quantentheorie ist aber der Urknall eine Singualrität und in der Mathematik deutet ein Singularität immer auf eine ungenaue Gleichung hin. Demzufolge sind wir nur noch nicht dahinter gekommen wie die Sache zuvor ausgesehen hat. Aber da einfach zu behaupten die Physik könne nie das zuvor beschreiben halte ich deswegen immernoch für sehr gewagt und unkreativ. Wenn man nämlich aufhört sowas in frage zu stellen treten wir nur auf der Stelle. Im übrigen finde ich es sehr wichtig zu verstehen was zuvor war und was zum enstehen geführt hat, denn sonst verstehen wir das ganze nie. Sozusagen müssen wir uns das Haus von außen ansehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Soweit ich das mal gelesen habe fehlen da sogar noch 2 Nullen.
Nur in Superriesen kommt es tatsächlich zur Kernfusion, zumindest am Ende seines Daseins, denn nur dann kann er Elemente "backen" die schwerer als Eisen sind.
Mit dem Tunneleffekt kann der Stern keine Elemente schnitzen, die schwerer als Eisen sind.

Die Erde besteht aber aus sehr viel Eisen. 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> In der Quantentheorie ist aber der Urknall eine Singualrität und in der Mathematik deutet ein Singularität immer auf eine ungenaue Gleichung hin. Demzufolge sind wir nur noch nicht dahinter gekommen wie die Sache zuvor ausgesehen hat. Aber da einfach zu behaupten die Physik könne nie das zuvor beschreiben halte ich deswegen immernoch für sehr gewagt und unkreativ. Wenn man nämlich aufhört sowas in frage zu stellen treten wir nur auf der Stelle. Im übrigen finde ich es sehr wichtig zu verstehen was zuvor war und was zum enstehen geführt hat, denn sonst verstehen wir das ganze nie. Sozusagen müssen wir uns das Haus von außen ansehen.



Niemand hört auf darüber nachzudenken, aber solche Modelle kannst du nur mathematisch aufstellen, denn mittels Experiment wirst du das niemals überprüfen können.


----------



## Blutengel (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Geben wir den Wissenschaften mal noch n paar Jährchen Zeit. Irgendwann werden sie die Singularitäten Urknall und schwarze Löcher auch erklären können!


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Geben wir den Wissenschaften mal noch n paar Jährchen Zeit. Irgendwann werden sie die Singularitäten Urknall und schwarze Löcher auch erklären können!


 
Ich warte mal ab, bis ein Forscher mal erklären kann wie Gravitation genau funktioniert, das reicht schon.


----------



## Blutengel (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Soweit ich das mal gelesen habe fehlen da sogar noch 2 Nullen.


 
Kerntemp der Sonne sind 15 Mio Grad und bei 150 Mio geht das meines Wissens mit der richtigen Fusion. Und jo, eine richtige Erklärung für die Gravitation wär echt schon n gutes Ding


----------



## MysticBinary82 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Umso feiner die Messinstrumente werden um ins all zu schauen sollte man das Wort niemals nicht in den Mund nehmen. Dann schon eher "nicht in unserer Lebenszeit".

Im übrigen stimmt das mit der Sonne und der Kernfusion nicht ganz, da auf der sonnen ein extrem hoher druck herrscht benütigt sie zum wasserstoff fusionieren nur etwa 10Mio Grad. Da wir auf der Erde aber nicht so einen Druck erzeugen können brauchen wir etw 100Mio Grad


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



Blutengel schrieb:


> Kerntemp der Sonne sind 15 Mio Grad und bei 150 Mio geht das meines Wissens mit der richtigen Fusion. Und jo, eine richtige Erklärung für die Gravitation wär echt schon n gutes Ding


 
Nö, sollte so um eine halbe bis eine Milliarde Grad sein, auch im Fusionsreaktor auf der Erde kommt der Tunneleffekt zum Einsatz, deswegen können wir ja auch keine Protonen verschmelzen sondern müssen Deuterium und Tritium nehmen.



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Im übrigen stimmt das mit der Sonne und der Kernfusion nicht ganz, da auf der sonnen ein extrem hoher druck herrscht benütigt sie zum wasserstoff fusionieren nur etwa 10Mio Grad. Da wir auf der Erde aber nicht so einen Druck erzeugen können brauchen wir etw 100Mio Grad



Wie gesagt ohne Tunneleffekt quantenphysikalisch unmöglich. Die Temperatur ist ein Indiz für die Geschwindigkeit des Teilchens, sonst nichts.


----------



## Blutengel (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Zitat von Wikki:

*Kernfusion in der Sonne*

 Druck und Temperatur im Innern der Sonne würden alleine nicht dafür ausreichen, dass Kerne für eine thermonukleare Fusion die Coulomb-Barriere  überschreiten können. Durch den Tunneleffekt wird das Coulomb-Potential  jedoch mit einer gewissen Wahrscheinlichkeit quantenmechanisch  überwunden[2


----------



## MysticBinary82 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Hier eine Quote aus Wiki:

Die für diese Fusionen notwendige Temperatur hängt unter anderem vom Druck ab. Bei dem in diesen Sternen herrschenden Druck liegt die zur Wasserstofffusion nötige Temperatur bei etwa 10 Millionen °C, auf der Erde jedoch bei etwa 100 Millionen °C, da hier kein solcher Druck wie der in der Sonne herrschende Gravitationsdruck erzeugt werden kann. Außerdem ist bei diesen Bedingungen die Leistung der vorgenannten Kernfusionen pro Volumeneinheit viel zu niedrig, um sie auf der Erde technisch nutzen zu können.
Der für die Wasserstofffusion mindestens im Sternzentrum benötigte Druck wird bei einer der Sonne ähnlichen Zusammensetzung erst bei einer Masse von etwa 0,07 Sonnen- oder 75 Jupitermassen (ca. 1,39·1029 bis 1,42·1029 kg) erreicht. Diese Massengrenze ist jedoch zusätzlich von der Metallizität abhängig und liegt für eine Metallizität von null – das heißt, bei fast nur aus Wasserstoff bestehenden Objekten aus der Anfangsphase des Universums – bei etwa 90 Jupitermassen. Werden diese Mindestmassen überschritten, entsteht Wasserstoffbrennen und somit ein klassischer Stern.
Um den Druck für die Deuteriumfusion aufzubauen, genügt schon eine Mindestmasse von 13 Jupitermassen. Dabei verschmelzen jeweils ein Deuterium-Kern und ein Proton zu einem Helium-3-Kern. Solche zwischen der Massengrenze für die natürliche Deuteriumfusion und die natürliche Wasserstofffusion liegende substellaren Objekte werden als Braune Zwerge bezeichnet.


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Jop, es gibt eine Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Proton die Barriere überwunden hat, sie ist verschwindend gering, aber weil in der Sonne unvorstellbar viele Protonen sehr nah beieinander sind, verschmelzen sie trotzdem, obwohl es nach dem Paulinschen Ausschließungsprinzip nicht möglich ist. Hiere greift Heisenberg.

Die Schwerkraft sorgt dafür, dass die Protonen eine Temperatur erreichen, aber die Temperatur ist ein Indiz für die Geschwindigkeit des Teilchens, für sonst nichts, und eine reine Fusion geschieht nicht bei 15 Millionen Grad, das ist zu kühl. Das hat absolut null was mit dem Druck zu tun.


----------



## Blutengel (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Hihi, hab nie studiert an der Uni und das was Du da schreibst ist auch mir so bekannt  Das könnte so von Harry gekommen sein. Youtube sei Dank, es vermittelt so viel Wissen


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Die Sonne fällt unter der Schwerkraft zusammen und der Dadurch entstandende Druck erhitzt die Protonen auf 15 Millionen Grad. Trotzdem ist es immer noch zu wenig für die Fusion. Hier kommt der Tunneleffekt zum Tragen, der sorgt dafür, dass die Protonen trotzdem fusionieren können.
Der Tunneleffekt ist überall zu finden.
Ohne ihn kein Laser, kein Flash Speicher, keine Evolution.... es gibt unendliche viele Beispiele.

Aber jetzt sollten wir wieder zum Thema zurück kommen.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, es gibt eine Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das Proton die Barriere überwunden hat, sie ist verschwindend gering, aber weil in der Sonne unvorstellbar viele Protonen sehr nah beieinander sind, verschmelzen sie trotzdem, obwohl es nach dem Paulinschen Ausschließungsprinzip nicht möglich ist. Hiere greift Heisenberg.
> 
> Die Schwerkraft sorgt dafür, dass die Protonen eine Temperatur erreichen, aber die Temperatur ist ein Indiz für die Geschwindigkeit des Teilchens, für sonst nichts, und eine reine Fusion geschieht nicht bei 15 Millionen Grad, das ist zu kühl. Das hat absolut null was mit dem Druck zu tun.


 
Aha druck hat nichts damit zu tun... Dann hat Wikipedia unrecht. Es hat alles miteinander zutun. Wenn auf der Sonne nicht so ein großer Druck herrschen würde müsste die Temperatur höher sein um eine ausreichende Wahrscheinlichkeit für das übertreten der Coulombbarriere mithilfe des Tunneleffektes zu gewehrleisten. Somit spielen alle Faktoren eine rolle und das macht die Fusion auf der Erde so unwahrscheinlich schwer.

Ohne den Tunneleffekt kein flashspeicher ist klar aber LASER? das musst du mir erklären.

*Aber jetzt wird es wirklich Böse Offtopic, denn hier geht es um einen Heißen Nebel der in den nächsten Jahren von einem Schwarzen Loch gefressen wird*.


----------



## Blutengel (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

So, nu geh ich mal inne Kiste und träume vom Todesschrei der Materie die dieser Nebel erzeugen wird wenn er das schwarze Loch erreicht kurz bevor er über den Ereignishorizont rauscht 

Ich freu mich schon jetzt auf Morgen und diesen Thread


----------



## na DIE Glaskugel ! (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Also bei dem ganzen Fachwissen habe ich mindestens den deutschen Durchschnitt IQ 100 erlesen!


----------



## Yibby (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



> Bereits seit 2002 lässt sich die Wolke im langwelligen Infrarot-Bereich beobachten.


 
Ich hab "langweiligen" gelesen


----------



## Sight (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



Yibby schrieb:


> Ich hab "langweiligen" gelesen



Hätte ich deinen Post nicht gelesen, wäre ich immer noch im glauben, da würde 'langweiligen'  stehen xD


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Aha druck hat nichts damit zu tun... Dann hat Wikipedia unrecht. Es hat alles miteinander zutun. Wenn auf der Sonne nicht so ein großer Druck herrschen würde müsste die Temperatur höher sein um eine ausreichende Wahrscheinlichkeit für das übertreten der Coulombbarriere mithilfe des Tunneleffektes zu gewehrleisten. Somit spielen alle Faktoren eine rolle und das macht die Fusion auf der Erde so unwahrscheinlich schwer.



Der Druck sorgt für die Temperatur, aber diese reicht eben nicht um Fusion ohne Tunneleffekt zu erklären.
Was verstehst du daran nicht?



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ohne den Tunneleffekt kein flashspeicher ist klar aber LASER? das musst du mir erklären.



Der Laser bezieht sich auf die Quantentheorie, nicht auf den Tunneleffekt, kleiner Gedankenfehler von mir.


----------



## mksu (17. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Also ich finde es toll dass PCGH solch eine News bringt. Ich hoffe in Zulunft noch mehr Astronomie-News hier lesen zu können. Dafür gibt's


----------



## MysticBinary82 (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Der Druck sorgt für die Temperatur, aber diese reicht eben nicht um Fusion ohne Tunneleffekt zu erklären.
> Was verstehst du daran nicht?



Das klang aber weiter oben noch anders, denn da hast du geschrieben: 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das hat absolut null was mit dem Druck zu tun.


 Das stimmt so nicht, denn dann könnte auch eine kalte Wolke Wasserstoff zu Helium fusionieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Max-Planck-Institut entdeckt Milchstraßen-Gaswolke mit Kurs auf ein schwarzes Loch*

Der Druck kommt ja durch die Schwerkraft, durch den Druck entsteht die Temperatur, da Temperatur nichts anders ist als die Bewegung der Teilchen.
Je höher der Druck, desto mehr Bewegung und desto mehr Temperatur.
Für die Fusion nach klassischem Muster reichen 15 Millionen Grad aber eben nicht aus. Dass es trotzdem zur Fusion kommt, liegt eben am Tunneleffekt.


----------

